# [SOLVED] windows 8.1 'limited' wifi connection



## chickentrain (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi:

I recently bought a Dell XPS 15 that runs Windows 8.1.

Right from the start I've had a problem connecting to the internet. The machine can usually find my home Wif, but when it tries to connect it usually says 'Limited' connectivity and I can't access the internet. I can however access my home network (for instance, I can stream music from the computer to a Sonos player). To connect to the internet I need to flick either the (electronic) airplane or wifi switch off and on a number of times. Once connected, it works fine and doesn't loose the connection unless it goes to sleep or I turn it off. 

Also, sometimes when I turn on the machine it can't see any networks at all. Then I need to restart it before doing the above. 

Googling shows this has been a problem for lots of people running 8.1 in combination (but probably not always) with the Intel 7620 wifi card on various brands of machine. There's a number of fixes suggested which I've tried (like those listed here: How to fix limited or no connectivity Wi-Fi issues in Windows 8 - fixedByVonnie ) but none have solved the problem. 

I have installed the most recent driver for the Intel card (and am not running the Microsoft driver).

I've spoken to Dell who have run me through the above fixes as well as this:Search>device manager>network adaptors> right click: Intel…>properties>advanced>Ad hoc channel : change from 1 to 11. The next thing they want me to do is wipe everything and restore the computer: this seems a drastic step and given how common the problem is I doubt it will work. Following this they want me to send them the computer. But I can't do as I live in Spain and it's a UK machine: they only offer a service in the UK (and Ireland) !

Does anyone know of any definitive fix for this problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## chickentrain (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 8.1 'limited' wifi connection*

Hi:

I've now discovered that the laptop connects without a problem to both wifi and an ethernet connection elsewhere. The problem appears to be my router/internet service. 

Apologies for not realising this before posting. I also now see there's a 'network' thread I should have used.

Will close this post, see what my internet provider says (other machines connect without problem to my home wifi), and re-post on network thread if no luck.

Cheers


----------

